# Impeller kit



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Since i'm the new guy to snowblowers and a bit green. I hear this
talk of impeller kits. Never seen one, Have a vague idea as to what 
it will do. Where can one buy this kit and are they universal to fit
any blower. How difficult to install and are there any pic's on this site.
I looked a bit but found nothing yet.



Thanks Lee


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

http://smllengns.tripod.com/id13.html
Lots of us have made our own kits out of baler belt material and small pieces of steel. Not at all hard to make but not the most fun to install. Not complicated, just not fun.



http://smllengns.tripod.com/


----------



## Simplicity (Dec 8, 2011)

What kind of blower do you have?


----------



## jermar (Dec 10, 2014)

It's easy to make your own. I used a worn single stage rubber edge.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks guys, looks like a very simple job and easy to make.

One question, Doe's the rubber fold over the impeller or just 
till it hits the housing. hard to tell in the pic's.

Thanks Lee


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Just put it so it barely touches the housing.


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

how do you install it? do you remove the impeller from it or do you install it through the outlet?


----------



## 90trunk (Nov 30, 2013)

chapel said:


> how do you install it? do you remove the impeller from it or do you install it through the outlet?


I have done 3 MTD installs through the chute opening. New or sharp drill bits make the job easier.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Prior to fastening, It helps to clamp it to the impeller and rotate it to find the tightest spot in the housing.

Impeller Mod (I_ cheated and bought the kit on eBay_)


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> HOW IT WORKS
> Lots of us have made our own kits out of baler belt material and small pieces of steel. Not at all hard to make but not the most fun to install. Not complicated, just not fun.
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious....About how thick is the Baler belt you guys have used? 

I know there is a guy on you tube who used self tapping screws but I would not recommend that on something that spins so fast, is in a high rust and abrasive environment.

Use at least a 1/4 bolts with nylock nuts. Grade 8 or Stainless steel if you can. They are less apt to rust and are much tougher.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

chapel said:


> how do you install it? do you remove the impeller from it or do you install it through the outlet?


 For drilling, size 3/16" with locknuts is plenty big as you should try to put 3 of them or 2 minimum, I bought a 18" drill extension which made the chore much easier. Good Luck


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The baler belt I got is the same thickness as the Clarence kit.

Baler Belting, 2-Ply, 4 in. x 60 in. - Tractor Supply Co.


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

Why do they not recommend this mod for machines with plastic impellers?


----------



## Soulcoffr (Sep 26, 2014)

I did a home brew impeller mod on my JD TRS24. I went out and got a 1/4" aircraft bit to drill the holes for the bolts. I used stainless hardware all around. 1/4-20 bolts with fender washers on the rubber side. Standard washers and nylon lock-nuts on the metal side. I couldn't get baler belt, so I ended up using mud flap rubber from the local farm and fleet store. Plenty strong stuff. It's weird, no one in Dubuque carries baler belt.

I just had to remove the chute and it was easy to work with the impeller.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Dave C said:


> Why do they not recommend this mod for machines with plastic impellers?


My guess is drilling through the plastic will weaken it or maybe the torque of the leverage from the twisting affect on the end of the extension will snap it.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Shryp said:


> My guess is drilling through the plastic will weaken it or maybe the torque of the leverage from the twisting affect on the end of the extension will snap it.


 Yes the hole causes a stress riser in the plastic. It will craze and then crack. If you have your heart set on doing this on plastic use smaller holes in a staggered pattern with 3 -5 screws. A backing plate (i.e. kit on ebay) will support it better than fender washers. On both sides if you can....You may be able to make one out of 1/16 sheet metal if you are so inclined.

Shryp, thanks for the link to the Baler belting at TS. 5' sure seems like enough to do plenty of impellers. A lifetime supply + for me. At $18 plus tax it makes me learn towards the kit or a mud flap.

I don't like that the ebay kit uses 5/16 Diameter bolts. That is a lot more drilling and over kill. I tend to like 1/4-20 or 1/4 -28 hex bolts for this application.

I know Norm suggests 3/16 diameter which is a #10 or M5. Which is plenty strong in St. Steel or Grade 5... but I see them as much easier to strip or round the corners....... Should you ever want to remove it.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, when I got my baler belt they had nuts and bolts in bulk at something like $2 per pound. Comes out to be like 60 nuts or 30 bolts in a pound so it was cheap. Rural King sells their belt by the foot, but apparently that is online only so I had to pay for the whole 5 foot role at TSC. I figure I will use it eventually. I picked up some flat washers, but with the dip in the Ariens impeller they were sinking and causing the rubber to bunch up. I cut up the back of an old washer I had used for a couple of projects and made a top plate with that.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Lot of good info guys. Going to try to get my JD TRS 32 
done before the next snow fall. I do alot of work on heavy 
trucks so i should be able to find an old mud flap somewhere.


Thanks Lee


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

lee h said:


> Lot of good info guys. Going to try to get my JD TRS 32
> done before the next snow fall. I do alot of work on heavy
> trucks so i should be able to find an old mud flap somewhere.
> 
> ...


Just make sure it's a slightly flexible one, not brittle


----------

